
Inc. 30 Under 30 - uptown
https://www.inc.com/30-under-30
======
always_good
I think around the age of 25 this list changed from a source of inspiration to
resentment.

------
mathattack
My observation is these lists tend to be better for PR than predictors of
future performance. I knew 3 folks in a Wall Street 30 under 30 list, and all
had subsequent self inflicted career catastrophies.

------
cleansy
Oh wow that is a 'slow' website. After initial site loading it used up 100% of
one CPU core for all the animations. When scrolling up and down the hiding /
changing side menus and ads make it even slower. That is an incredible piece
of work on how not to do frontend.

EDIT: typo

------
ProAm
I dont know whats included on the website but it is loading really slow and
the scrolling is laggy, I gave up after the first person highlighted.

------
raldi
Free karma to whoever posts a plain-text list.

~~~
SuperGent
Bee Downtown - Leigh-Kathryn Bonner, 25

Breaux Capital - Derrius Quarles, 27; Ras Asan, 27; Brian Williams, 25

ConvertKit - Nathan Barry, 27

Discord - Stanislav Vishnevskiy, 29; Jason Citron

DotCom Therapy - Emily Purdom, 29; Rachel Robinson, 30

Earth Angel - Emellie O'Brien, 29

Eterneva - Adelle Archer, 27

Finless Foods - Michael Selden, 27;Brian Wyrwas, 25

Front - Mathilde Collin, 28, Laurent Perrin

HackerOne - Jobert Abma, 27, Michiel Prins, 27; Alex Rice; Merijn Terheggen

HelloAva - Siqi Mou, 29

Iris Automation - Alexander Harmsen, 25; James Howard, 25

MeritHall - Alex Riley, 30; Patrick Beal 30; Paul Kaser

Mixpanel - Suhail Doshi, 29

NaturAll Club - Muhga Eltigani, 26; Sam Roberts

No Cow - Daniel "D" Katz, 21

Pilot - Joseph Fasone, 24

Practice Makes Perfect - Karim Abouelnaga, 26

Pull Up a Seat - Camille Baker, 25

Qualia - Nate Baker, 26; Lucas Hansen, 25; Joel Gottsegen, 25

Relativity Space - Tim Ellis, 27; Jordan Noone, 25

ReoLab - Krisna Bhargava, 30; Bryant Thompson, 27; Noah Malmstadt; Richard
Roberts

Rip Van - Rip Pruisken, 29; Marco De Leon, 27

S2 Capital - Scott Everett, 29

Shake Smart - Kevin Gelfand, 28; Martin Reiman, 28

Solace Technologies - Lorenzo De Plano, 24; Eric Anwar, 25; Brendan McDermott,
29; Jomie Raymond, 28

Swiftly - Jonathan Simkin, 30

Tiesta Tea - Dan Klein, 29; Patrick Tannous, 30

TONL - Karen Okonkwo, 30; Joshua Kissi, 28

Touch of Modern - Jerry Hum; Dennis Liu; Steven Ou, 29; Jonathan Wu

------
maxxxxx
I always wonder how you get on these lists. Is it about having a good media
agent and nice pictures?

~~~
bhickey
A friend of mine ended up on the Forbes "30 Under 30" because he was friends
with the journalist who was compiling it. He was "qualified", but there are
thousands of other people who are just as good.

------
rememberlenny
Entire list

    
    
      Bee Downtown
      Breaux Capital
      ConvertKit
      Discord
      DotCom Therapy
      Earth Angel
      Eterneva
      Finless Foods
      Front
      HackerOne
      HelloAva
      Iris Automation
      MeritHall
      Mixpanel
      NaturAll Club
      No Cow
      Pilot
      Practice Makes Perfect
      Pull Up a Seat
      Qualia
      Relativity Space
      ReoLab
      Rip Van
      S2 Capital
      Shake Smart
      Solace Technologies
      Swiftly
      Tiesta Tea
      TONL
      Touch of Modern

------
elvirs
other than mixpanel and hackerone the others are garbage, except the ashes to
diamonds one. its kinda creepy kinda cool. props for self funding

~~~
jeffreyrogers
Some of them seemed a little silly to me, but most that I looked at had a real
product and revenue at least.

